

The Importance of Being Persistent and 5 Tips for sticking to it - philfrasty
http://franzisk.us/2013/03/08/the-importance-of-being-persistent-and-5-tips-for-sticking-to-it/

======
master_dee
thx for sharing! having a clear vision of what you want to do is really
important in keeping things going. can recommend this video from arnold
schwarzenegger on the topic: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_VL5QVszq0>

